# Hymer B774 V5c Registration



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

as the above vehicle has a TAG axle should the V5C read under wheelplan,
2-axle-rigid body or
3-axle-rigid body

any guidance would be welcome

many thanks

Paul


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

3 axle rigid body

David


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll have a look as I've the same model. Think it's three though


----------

